# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Tuân thủ tính chân xác khi bảo tồn di tích Cố đô Huế

## nguyetnt

Giám đốc Trung tâm Bảo tồn di tích Cố đô *Huế*, ông Phan Thanh Hải cho biết Trung tâm chủ động nghiên cứu, khảo sát tình trạng bảo tồn các di tích *Huế*, tích cực chống xuống cấp cho hàng loạt di tích, đồng thời thiết lập, mở rộng quan hệ hợp tác trong việc bảo tồn và phát huy giá trị di sản vật thể, phi vật thể... 


Điện Thái Hòa 
Tiến bộ trong công tác trùng tu di tích *Huế* thể hiện tính chuyên nghiệp ngày càng cao, có bài bản, thể hiện sự tuân thủ Công ước quốc tế về bảo tồn di tích, Luật Di sản Văn hóa và các Quy chế bảo quản tu bổ phục hồi di tích lịch sử văn hóa - danh lam thắng cảnh, các quy định trong xây dựng cơ bản, đảm bảo sự chuẩn mực về bảo tồn và tính chân xác của các công trình. 

Các công trình đã được bảo tồn, tu bổ làm tăng thêm sự bền vững và trả lại dáng vẻ nguyên xưa, góp phần khép lại không gian hoang phế, đổ nát ở Kinh thành, Hoàng thành, các đàn miếu và một số lăng vua triều Nguyễn. 

Năm 2013, kế hoạch vốn tu bổ di tích của Trung tâm Bảo tồn di tích Cố đô *Huế* là gần 94 tỷ đồng, tăng 34 tỷ so với năm 2012. 

Trung tâm tập trung đầu tư các dự án bảo tồn, tu bổ, phục hồi tổng thể di tích Ngọ Môn (giai đoạn 1); Tả Trà - Hoàng Thành; Đông Khuyết Đài (Hoàng thành); trùng tu nội thất Tả Vu - Điện Cần Chánh; Tả Tùng Tự - Thế Miếu; Dũ Khiêm Tạ, Xung Khiêm Tạ và khu vực Hồ Lưu Khiêm - lăng Tự Đức; Lầu Tàng Thơ; Miếu Long Thuyền. 


Tả Trà - Cung Diên Thọ 
Bên cạnh đó, hoàn thành hồ sơ khoa học để chuẩn bị đầu tư các dự án Điện Cần Chánh; Điện Kiến Trung; Điện Thái Hòa; Triệu Miếu, Thái Miếu; Phủ Nội vụ; Lục Bộ; Hổ Quyền, điện Voi Ré; lăng Dục Đức; Văn Thánh - Võ Thánh; dự án chống sét các lăng Minh Mạng, Thiệu Trị, Tự Đức, Đồng Khánh, Cung Diên Thọ, Cơ Mật Viện; xây dựng hoàn chỉnh nhà vệ sinh tại các điểm di tích (giai đoạn 3). 

Các công trình nối tiếp như Thái Bình Lâu (điều chỉnh, gia hạn đến 2014); hệ thống Kinh Thành (hợp phần tu bổ, tôn tạo); Đàn Xã Tắc; lăng Gia Long; cảnh quan bảo vệ khu vực lăng Minh Mạng; tổng thể lăng Đồng Khánh (điều chỉnh, gia hạn đến 2015); dự án Trường lang và bảo vệ hệ thống nền móng cung điện - Tử Cấm Thành - Đại Nội; dự án bảo tồn, tu bổ di tích Tả Tùng Viện và Hữu Tùng Viện - lăng Thiệu Trị...

Bên cạnh việc bảo tồn văn hóa vật thể, Trung tâm bảo tồn di tích Cố đô Huế còn tham gia tư vấn khoa học, thẩm định và giám sát các dự án tu bổ di tích; tham gia các hội thảo trong nước và quốc tế liên quan đến việc bảo tồn và phát huy giá trị di sản *Huế*. 

Trung tâm thực hiện thành công các đề tài nghiên cứu "Gạch lát nền trong di tích," "Hệ thống giếng cổ trong di tích," "Hệ thống lịch sử xây dựng các công trình kiến trúc triều Nguyễn"; sưu tầm sắc phong triều Nguyễn; xuất bản hai tập cuối Khâm Định Đại Nam Hội điển sự lệ tục biên, Tập san Di sản Huế - Nghiên cứu và bảo tồn (tập 2); tham gia tích cực phục vụ các lễ hội Xã Tắc, Nam Giao… trong khuôn khổ Festival Huế 2012... góp phần giới thiệu, tuyên truyền, quảng bá cho du khách về di sản văn hóa Huế - di sản thế giới. 

Công tác lập hồ sơ, thám sát khảo cổ học, khai quật khảo cổ di tích Quan Tượng Đài; xây dựng hồ sơ ảnh các di tích; hoàn thành nội dung, báo cáo công tác điều chỉnh khu vực bảo vệ cho 4 di tích Nam Giao, Tự Đức, Dục Đức, Hổ Quyền - Voi Ré; hoàn thành việc cắm mốc di tích hồ Học Hải; hoàn thành việc cắm mốc khu vực II di tích lăng Tự Đức đã được tiến hành có kết quả.


Hiển Đức Môn - Lăng Minh Mạng 
Năm 2012, đã có hơn 2 triệu lượt khách đến thăm khu di sản *Huế*, doanh thu đạt 104,573 tỷ đồng, tăng 24,5 tỷ đồng so với năm 2011; trong đó, Trung tâm đã miễn giảm vé cho các đối tượng tham quan (là giáo viên, học sinh, sinh viên) với tổng trị giá gần 5,5 tỷ đồng. 

Chương trình "Di sản *Huế* - Tuần lễ của du khách" từ 24-31/12 đã thu hút hơn 45.000 lượt khách, đạt doanh thu 2,888 tỷ đồng.


*Để đi Huế bạn có thể tham khảo* tour du lịch huế 1 ngày - tour du lich hue 1 ngay
*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại* tour du lịch huế - tour du lich hue 
*Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Huế click vào* du lịch Huế

----------

